# Queensberry-Leo nackt bei "Adam sucht Eva"?



## Death Row (23 Mai 2016)

​


> Eine "Queensberry" unter Palmen - und das ganz und gar nackt! Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dann lässt die ehemalige Popstars-Gewinnerin Leonore Bartsch (27) für die RTL-Kuppelshow "Adam sucht Eva - Gestrandet im Paradies" schon bald die Hüllen fallen. Angeblich haben die Dreharbeiten bereits begonnen.



Quelle: promiflash.de

Bisher ein Gerücht, aber Leo möchte ich schon gerne mal so sehen :drip:


----------



## dante_23 (23 Mai 2016)

wtf?! das wäre zuuuu geil! 
ich habe das format zwar noch nie gesehen, aber bei leo´s kurven ist einschalten pflicht!

btw, noch lieber hätte ich sie ja im playboy gesehen...


----------



## Barricade (23 Mai 2016)

Der erste und einzigste Grund einmal diese komische Sendung zu schauen !!!


----------



## goraji (24 Mai 2016)

Barricade schrieb:


> Der erste und einzigste Grund einmal diese komische Sendung zu schauen !!!



btw...einzige...


----------



## Storm_Animal (26 Mai 2016)

Das wäre ja mal was....


----------



## Skype (5 Juni 2016)

Naja sonnst sind da auch immer so komische Frauen wie bei Frauentausch^^


----------



## balu1982 (18 Juli 2016)

Gibt es schon etwas neues zu dem Thema?


----------



## mistermio (19 Juli 2016)

in der pause von rtl sommerhaus soll schon ein trailer mit leo gelaufen sein!?!

wer weiss hier was?


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juli 2016)

Adam sucht Eva - Gestandet im Paradies - Alle Video-Highlights der Dating-Show jetzt bei Clipfish ansehen.​


----------



## mistermio (19 Juli 2016)

hast du den trailer gefunden?

oder nurmal so die seite verlinkt?


----------



## ioannis2001 (21 Juli 2016)

:thx:gorgoues


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Ich kenn die nicht mal. Ist das nich diese gefloppte Popstars-Girlband? :O


----------



## Uwe72 (31 Aug. 2016)

Es gibt neues zu dem Thema!

Erste Fotos von der RTL-Nacktinsel | Diese Promis ziehen (sich) aus, um die Liebe zu finden - TV - Bild.de

oder gleich hier nachschauen
http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skaliert/leonore-bartsch-200096817-47573308/3,w=649,q=high,c=0.bild.jpg


----------



## kalle04 (31 Aug. 2016)

Hier mal alle Teilnehmer mit Namen und Bild 

Leonore Bartsch
Janni Hönscheid
Sarah Joelle Jahnel
Janina Youssefian

Daniel Köllerer
Peer Kusmagk
Ronald Schill


----------



## dante_23 (31 Aug. 2016)

danke für die bilder, kalle 

also, leo hat wirklich einen tollen körper. ich glaube jedoch auch, dass ihr eine brustvergrößerung stehen würde :thumbup:


----------



## martini99 (2 Okt. 2016)

Ich finde,sie sieht toll aus.


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Okt. 2016)

wie tief muss Frau fallen um bei so einem Schwachsinn mitzumachen?


----------



## dante_23 (4 Okt. 2016)

ich habe gestern abend zum 1. mal eingeschaltet:
leo sieht einfach toll aus, ohne make-up etc. sieht sie so wunderschön aus 
sie hat eine tolle figur, ihr hintern ist so üppig - jetzt müsste sie noch an ihren brüsten nachhelfen... und dann, ab in´ playboy :thumbup:


----------



## marvdog91gi (4 Juni 2017)

danke schön


----------



## hirnknall (15 Juli 2017)

OK wir sind alle Voyeure wink2

Aber wer von uns braucht denn solche D Promis nackisch :angry:

Nur mal so


----------



## Jools (15 Juli 2017)

Naja, wenn sie nett anzusehen sind, ist es mir egal, ob A, B, C oder D-Promi^^


----------



## lool (18 Aug. 2019)

Die wohl unnötigste Sendung irgenwie


----------

